

Charles Babbage's difference engine captured in gigapixel images - jgrahamc
http://www.theverge.com/2012/11/30/3709676/charles-babbage-difference-engine-gigapixel-images

======
mahajanakhil
Awesome!!!! Loved to see a gigantic difference engine work.

